
Recursion - Google Search - shawndumas
http://www.google.com/search?q=recursion&qscrl=1
======
mdonahoe
sweet. reminds me of this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1315642>

~~~
shawndumas
i see what you did there

------
CoryMathews
as the saying goes

"To understand Recursion you must first understand Recursion"

